# The New Transformer Movie



## Guro Harold (Aug 5, 2006)

If you want to see a first glimpse of the animatronics for the new Transformer Movie, go to Michael Bay's (the director) blog here.

Click on the Access Hollywood clip.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 5, 2006)

Cool.  I think that there is more than meets the eye to this though.

Jeff


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 5, 2006)

Transformers are cool.  Always have been.  Always will be!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 6, 2006)

Gonna suck.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 6, 2006)

Ba weep, gra na weep, ninny bong....


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 6, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Cool.  I think that there is more than meets the eye to this though.
> 
> Jeff


Ha, ha, very funny!!! Creative use of the theme song.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 6, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Ba weep, gra na weep, ninny bong....


Cool, that's from the Transformer animated movie!

Thomas Dolby's (I think) background music, "Dare to be stupid..."


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 6, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Ha, ha, very funny!!! Creative use of the theme song.


I figured somebody was going to do it, so I thought I'd get it out of the way.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Aug 6, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Cool, that's from the Transformer animated movie!
> 
> Thomas Dolby's (I think) background music, "Dare to be stupid..."


 
"Dare to be stupid" is from Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 6, 2006)

I heard that the guy who voiced Optimus Prime in the cartoon is doing the same in the movie.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 6, 2006)

Bumblebee is a CORVETTE, for cryin' out loud . :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Kensai (Aug 6, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Cool, that's from the Transformer animated movie!
> 
> Thomas Dolby's (I think) background music, "Dare to be stupid..."


 
It's the universal greeting my friend. :asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.tfw2005.com/boards/showthread.php?t=99803&page=8

Read it if you can stomach it.


*I* could have written a better script than this muffinhead Bay.

And I would have done it Right the first time, and used the 80s likenesses, and set the damn thing IN the 80s where it BELONGS.

Like it's been pointed out in the linked thread, about all that is going to make this film any money is the nostalgia factor from people in my generation and there about. And it's already more than blatantly obvious that Bay and Company are in the process of moving it away from the Gen 1 transformers which were popular with that demographic. 

As a direct result, changing the characters' forms just to make it "more modern" and appeal to a younger crowd who's never even heard of transformers, who wont care, and by extension, adults who remember the classic Gen 1 cast will be put off and stay away as well, which is who you should be aiming at.

The ONE MISTAKE Bay could not afford to make is the one he already has.


This disaster was over before it began. :soapbox: :bird: :wah:


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 6, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Ba weep, gra na weep, ninny bong....


 
Hello kup!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 6, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> "Dare to be stupid" is from Weird Al Yankovic


D'oh, You are totally right!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 6, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> It's the universal greeting my friend. :asian:


Cool, I remember!!!
"Wait, I talk television..."


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 6, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Cool, I remember!!!
> "Wait, I talk television..."


Sorry...
Was it, "I know T.V.!!!"?


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Sorry...
> Was it, "I know T.V.!!!"?


 
Lol, dude,I have _no_ idea. :ultracool I'm 29. It was a long time ago... but it _may_ have been something like that.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 7, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Lol, dude,I have _no_ idea. :ultracool I'm 29. It was a long time ago... but it _may_ have been something like that.


 
Yes it was that, the junkions talk tv on the plannet junk.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Yes it was that, the junkions talk tv on the plannet junk.


 
You remembered that? Wow...


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 7, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> You remembered that? Wow...


I own the movie!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2006)

I know that my kids will definately want to go and see this one!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 7, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> http://www.tfw2005.com/boards/showthread.php?t=99803&page=8
> 
> Read it if you can stomach it.



It could be worse.  It could be written as a comedy, starring a bunch of would-be commedians of the wrong race or gender, and have absolulty NO semblance to the originals, like 99% of the holywood remakes coming out in the past several years, Ala Wild Wild West, Honeymooners, Nutty Professor, Dr Dolittle, Starsky and Hutch... etc.

Imagine it now with me:

Martin Lawrance: (no cgi, no costume, box on his chest) "I am a robot, mofo... I can turn into a plane, watch out, I'll go all megatron on your ***.
J-lo: Poor guy, ever since that VW beetle hit him, he thinks he's a cartoon...

Cut to later where Owen Wilson has fashoned wings on Martin Lawrance's box:

Owen Wilson: Dude, its cool, yeah.  You can do it... transform and fly my friend...
Martin Lawrance: Yeah, Yea! git down wit it, I CAN FLY! (Martin pulls a string and the wings pop up, sound over makes the trasformers G1 noise martin jumps from the roof and actually files...)

I mean seriously... judging by what Hollywood has been doing lately... Is that REALLY far fetched?


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I own the movie!


 
Gucci. Wing Chun, and Transformers. I guess the ultimate for you would be a Wing Chunning transformer?


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 7, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Gucci. Wing Chun, and Transformers. I guess the ultimate for you would be a Wing Chunning transformer?


 
Damn! That would be quite cool.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 7, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Damn! That would be quite cool.


 
Actually i want an ape!


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Actually i want an ape!


 
You want a transformer ape? Why man why? :erg:


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 8, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> You want a transformer ape? Why man why? :erg:


 
Noooooo, a wing chun ape that can chi sau!


----------

